# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Frika nga lartesite - Acrofobia

## edona

Ndihme, 
Udhetoj me aeroplan se paku dy here ne vite edhe super ndihem
Para nje kohe isha ne Tirane dhe shkuam ne Vodafone- sky tower te pime nga nje kafe, mirpo atje me kapluan djerset, dhe me dukej sikur ne gjdo moment do rezohesha, ato 10 min mu duken 10 vite, kur zbrita ne toke u qetesova,
Ndersa dje derisa shkova ne nje vizite te nje mike ajo banon ne katin e 11, aq keq u ndjeva perseri mu perserit ajo ndjenje e Tiranes, sa qe ja nisa edhe te kthej , 
A mund te me ndihmoj dikush nuk e di qpo ndodh me mua, a eshte kjo normale apo qka?
pls

----------


## Baptist

> A mund te me ndihmoj dikush nuk e di qpo ndodh me mua, a eshte kjo normale apo qka?
> pls


Te them te drejten, eshte normale perbrenda konditave te caktuara abnormale!
Ka lidhje te drejteperdrejte me shendetin shpirteror dhe pasigurine ne vete. 

Ne rast se eshte e kunderta pra nuk ke pasur ndonje epizode te caktuar te rrjedhur nga gjendja depresive athehere eshte tjeter.

Por ketu mund t'i ndihmosh vetes me teper. Pasiguria ne vet objektet ku qendron. POr kjo mund te jete e shkaktuar nga ndonje traume e cila po u mendove do te te kutohet menjehere.
 Ke pare dikend te rrezohet aksidentalisht nga lartesite?

----------


## edona

thnx, Baptist 
me te vertet nuk e di qka po ndodh me mu, 
jo nuk kam pa askend duke u rrezu, ne fillim ja leja fajin tensionit tim te gjakut i cili eshte 80-40( teper i ulet),
shume keq jam, vetem kur e mendoj banesen e shoqes ose vodafone fillojne te dridhurat, dhe djerset

----------


## Baptist

E cuditshme.

Cila ka qene hera e pare qe ke perjetuar akrofobi? 
(te pyes kete se mund ta kesh edhe me te lindur por nuk ke  qene ne situate per ta provokuar me pare).

Tenioni i gjakut mund te kete lidhje me marramendjen por jo edhe me friken nga lartesite. Kjo mund te jete vertigo dhe shkaktar i saj i stimuluar nga lartesia dhe plogeshtia qe mund te te shaktoj renia e metejme e tensionit te gjakut.

Ne rast se ke vuajtur nga ndonje deperesion i gjate dhe goxha i rende, duhet pare psikologun ose duhet ta marresh veten me "vetasistence" ne duart tua, sepse psikologet qe mund te te ndihmojne ne keto raste jane shume te rrale. Por  eshte gje kalimtare e mira eshte se eshte faze kalimtare dhe nese e lufton me racionalitet, pas nje kohe do te zhduket vet. Dhe do te harrosh qe te eshte paraqitur ndonjehere.

Nese ke pare ndonje aksident (dhe kur them aksident mendoj ne aksident tipik kur nje person rrezohet nga lartesia per shkaqe objektive te konsrukcionit dhe pasigurise se godines apo vendit prej nga eshte rrezuar). Keto trauma sado te "fresketa" qofshin per nga apekti kalendarik, (nje vit dy), mund te bllokohen plotesisht nda depertimi ne siperfaqe nga mekanizmi mbrojtes qe e ka secili dhe tani nuk mund ta therrasesh ne kujtese. Kujtimi i nje traume te tille mund te thirret vetem me hipnoze ne rast se hipnotizuesi njeh menyren per te arritur deri te ajo ngjaje dhe ketu gjasat jane shume te vogla, duhet te jete gjeni per t'ia qelluar fjales qe te lidhe me ate dite dhe me ate ngjarje.

Nese nuk jane asnjera nga keto te sugjeroj te besh nje kontrolle te specialisti per veshin e mesem. Ekziston mundesia qe ke fituar ndonje kallje apo infeksion te vogel i cili ka ngushtuar rregullatorin e drejtepeshimit (kete e them bazuar ne radhitjen e informatave ne lidhje me kronologjine dhe vendin ku te eshte paraqitur kjo fobi dhe vlene vetem nese per here te pare ne jete e ke perjetuar ne ate restoranin me rotacion), ngecja e mekanizmit per drejtepeshim i cili noton lirshem ne fluid shakton disbalanc dhe ndjenje sikur po rrezohesh sikur po qendron pjerrtas, sikur vendi dhe hapesira nuk jane ne hamoni, ndersa kjo te shkakton frike dhe panike, jashtezakonisht te ngjashme me akrofobi klinike.

Une personalisht, shpresoj se eshte kjo e treta.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Imperator

Tensioni i gjakut mund te ndikoje tangent ne problemin tend Edona por nuk eshte kryesori. Kryesorja eshte frika qe ti ndjen ose ja ushqen vehtes pa dashur. Kjo mund te kete lidhje me diçka qe mund te kesh perjetuar ose dhe me ndonje enderr qe mund te kesh pare dhe mund te jesh trembur. Ndodh qe dhe nuk mund te kujtohet endrra qe ke pare, por ajo le gjurme ne ndjesite e tua dhe shfaqet ne disa momente.

Per mendimin tim eshte ti japesh force vetes dhe te flasesh me veten kur ndodhesh ne te tilla situata. Gjithashtu sikur te shkosh ne pishina dhe te besh disa hedhje nga lartesi te vogla fillimisht e pastaj duke rritur lartesine, por gjithmone te jesh e shoqeruar nga persona te tjere.

Imperator

----------


## javac

Une nuk di me shpjegu ket sen, veç e di qe edhe une shume friksona pi lartesise! Gjithmone e kam pas ket problem. Nese hypi dikun ma shume se 3-4 kat(mbi 10m perafersisht) edhe mu kon i sigurum, prap e kom nifar ndjenje shume t'pashpjegueshme! Kom hyp njehere te kalaja e Prizrenit, edhe shokt e mi shkojshin aty n'skaj t'kodres me bo foto, une s'guxojsha as 3-4 metra mu afru :kryqezohen: . Kto shpjegimet qe i dhat s'po ma mushin synin. Une mendoj qe osht pak a shume e lindur!

----------


## Baptist

> Une nuk di me shpjegu ket sen, veç e di qe edhe une shume friksona pi lartesise! Gjithmone e kam pas ket problem. Nese hypi dikun ma shume se 3-4 kat(mbi 10m perafersisht) edhe mu kon i sigurum, prap e kom nifar ndjenje shume t'pashpjegueshme! Kom hyp njehere te kalaja e Prizrenit, edhe shokt e mi shkojshin aty n'skaj t'kodres me bo foto, une s'guxojsha as 3-4 metra mu afru. Kto shpjegimet qe i dhat s'po ma mushin synin. Une mendoj qe osht pak a shume e lindur!


javac, duket se nuk i paske lexuar "kto spjegimet" po vetem "ate spjegimin"; qe i bie ky i fundit, por jo tjerat siper. 
Sepse njeri e tha, [ne mos gabofsha une] se ka edhe "me te lindur" qe i frikohen lartesise, por format fobike nenkuptojne frike ekstreme.
Frika ekstreme ben pikerisht ate qe te pesosh prej asaj qe frikohesh ne vend se t'i shmangesh me arsye. Njeriu qe frikohet deri ne ate mase nga lartesia do te orvatet te bie poshte. Ky eshte efekti dhe ky e ben problem kete shkalle te frikes qe quhet fobi. Sepse keta njerez pesojne pikerisht nga gjeja se ciles i frikohen per vdekje.Mirepo frika e lindur nga keto gjera eshte e njellojte per te gjithe njerezit, sepse eshte e trashegueshme dhe sherben si mekanizem mbrojtes. Cdo njeri frikohet nga lartesia, por pervoja dhe siguria ne vendin e larte ku qendron, e mund ate dhe pas kesaj ajo frike shnderrohet ne nje "shqetesim" qe madje prodhon endje. Pra arrine te perjetohet edhe si dicka e kendshme. 

Njerezit pa pervoje me lartesite, ne rast se gjithe jeten e kane kaluar ne rrafsh  dhe kurre nuk jane gjetur me larte se 3-4m prej siperfaqes, mund ta perjetojne shume me rende kete frike te lindur, bile as ata qe kan hyre ne ndertesa disa kateshe, por nuk kan perceptuar lartesine ne te cilen gjindeshin brenda mureve, nuk mund te thone se e kane pervojen e duhur me kete frike.

Eshte e cuditshme dhe krejtesisht e pa hulumtuar qeshtja mekanizmit qe prodhon kete frike, sepse kjo frike vjen si rezultat i tendences se racionalizimit te vendndodhjes dhe logjikes se renies. Pra zbatimit te kesaj energjie potenciale dhe shtytjes per barazim, sepse logjika e paster ka veti cmendurake dhe motivon zbatimin e saj, pra hedhjes poshte per ta barazuar kete energji potenciale te renies se lire. Kjo logjike refleksive ose organike e merredhenies se gjerave duke hapur probabilitetin simulativ te reniese si mundesi reale, e aq me keq si mekanizem stimulues per veprime konkrete ne situatat normale jetesore, katapulton mekanizmin iracional te frikes nga subkoshienca per te eliminuar kete syste logjike. 

Kjo kondite aktivizon instiktin i cili tenton ta shmang kete "ide", kete "suste logjike" qe ekziston dhe buron pikerisht nga pjesa racionale e tij. Andaj pas ketij aktivizimi, nese racionaliteti i tij, nuk e cvendose kete "ide" ne sferen e spekulimit "teorik" (me kete duhet kuptuar literealisht ne sferen ku mendja e njeriut ben vetem simulime logjike por nuk merr motiv per zbatim empirik), kjo do te prodhoje "qark te mbyllur" dhe menjehere pas goditjes se pare te kundershtise iracionale, ai do te goditet nga nje vale e dyte edhe me e fuqishme e frikes nga iracionalja e tij e lindur.

I
Keshtu, nese edhe vazhdon me spekulimin e barazimit te kesaj energjie potenciale, (hedhjes, renies, bashkimit me rrafshin e tokes ne lartesine zero prej saj), -goditja e dyte e frikes dhe kundershtise iracionale, qe ka per qellim ta cvendose ose ta turbulloje kete ekuacion te vetzbatueshem logjik, do te jete me e fuqishme ne rast se individi nuk arrine ta abstrakoje kete "suste logjike" duke e cvendosur ne sektorin e gjerave te njohura dhe jo aktuale te kersherise se vet. 

Paaftesia per t'i liruar hapesire "unit" e me kete, forcimit te qellimit pragmatik aktual, ( ringjalljes se motivit personal te ndodhjes se tij ne ate vend), pra sundimit te unit te tij, si e vetmja mundesi per te eliminuar lidhjen e shkurte mes subkoshiences dhe superracios se tij  ("pranise se tij personale te kezistences"), per t'u bere moderuese e ketyre dy entiteteve perberese te tij, -ky qark fillon te forcoje tensionin dhe interakcionin e pandermjetsueshem deri ne ate mase qe kur presioni behet aq i fuqishem, ndersa egoja aq e dobet sa te perjashtohet plotesisht nga komunikimi dhe te shuhet fare! 

II
Ne kete pike ajo qe ndodhe ne kete proces eshte kjo:
Iracionalja nuk ka mundesi te bej kerkese te orientuar dhe te kuptueshme per pjesen tjeter te qenies se individit. Ajo ka komunikim te pandermjetshem vetem me motorike dhe reflekset e pakushtezuara ndersa me racion nuk ka protokol te kuptueshem te komunikimit. E vetmja gje qemund t'i bej racios eshte "ta vershoje" per ta paaftesuar te bej ate qe po ben llogarine aktualisht. Ketu ndodhe nje keqkuptim fatal, sepse racioja i lejon te gjitha por jo edhe te mbytet. Ne kete pike racionalja e cila ka komunikim te pandermjetshem vetem me pjesen "e ftohte" te unit te sferes e bjen vendim, mund te shkoje aq larg nga presioni qe i ben iracionalja per ta perjashtuar edhe kete plotesisht dhe mungesa e motiveve te qarta te unit qe gjindet ne ate situate, kur dihet se frika mobilizon gjithe organizmin per veprim, _... vazhdon ne paragrafin tjeter..._!

III
Situata e krijuar ne psikologjine e individit ne kete rast eshte si vijon. 
1. Frika iracionale e ka mobilizuar trupin e tij aq shume per te qene ne gatishmeri supreme per veprim fizik, por nuk ka mekanizem te gatshem te reagimit mermes asaj qe ka ne dore vet, dhe qe kryesisht kufizohet me levizjet refleksive te cilat kan nje arsenal tejet te kufizuar te veprimeve konkrete dhe selektive, sic jane tkurrja e muskujve ne kahje te natyrshme te mekanikes se tyre, ne rast te mosperzierjes se pjesve tjera aktive te trurit te tij, i vetmi rezultat final eshte shtangimi progesiv i trupit qe nese vazhon pa u ndermjetesuar individin do ta sjelle deri te rraskapitja qe ne fund do te perfundoje duke marrur poziten e fetusit si retroveprim imploziv i heqjes dore nga veprimi eksploziv apo i jashtem i vetmbrojtjes duke humbur keshtu plotesisht kontakitin me boten e jashtme per nje kohe te konsiderueshme. 

Kjo do te ishte rrethane fatlume!

2. Ne nje skenar tjeter te rrjedhojes se interaksioneve te panumerta qe mund te shkaktoje ai proces, eshte edhe reagimi i racios qe duke u munduar ti shpetoje vershimit iracional, do ta kthej rrjedhen e saj ne sektorin ku do teshkaktoje panike. Nderkohe kembengulja e racios per te mos hequr dore nga "susta logjike", dhe njekohesisht duke qene e corientuar (nga rezultati i veprimit konstant te iracionales ne hemisferen e saj), do te detyrohet te kerkoje shpetim permes veprimit "te orientuar" fizik. Dhe kjo pike e nderhyrjes se racios eshte kritike. Racioja para kesaj do te dije vetem dy gjera "objektive": shkaktarin e konfliktit (qe eshte frika e indukuar nga lartesia dhe rrezikur per te rene) dhe vershimi i iracionales (i shaktuar per po ate arsye) nga i cili eshte i kerecenuar te perjashohet plotesisht nga sfera e vetedijes. Pra, rrezikun nga zhdukja. Ndikimi i drejteperdrejte i frikes ne racio pa ndermjetesimin e egos e cila eshte perjshtuar nga pjesemarrja qysh ne fillim eshte i nje natyre te cuditshme qe prodhon vetedije te pamjaftueshme dhe hapesire te ngushte per llogari. Ketu lenden e frikes se irracionales racionalja e shnderron ne panike! Kur ta kete futur ne skajin me te ngushte te vetedijes vershima e irracionales, racionalja nuk do te kete me hapesir per kurrefare parallogarie dhe do ti veje "murin e panikes" vershimes, dhe duke qene se ka qasje te plote ne venien e trupit ne levizje do te mundohet te gjeje daljen para se te zhduket dhe ate e gjene ne hedhje nga lartesia.Kjo mund te ju duket e cuditshme por, sic thash, mungesa e hapesires per parallogari, dhe sulmi i vazhdueshem i iracionales per shak te gjetjes ne lartesi, e vetmja menyre per ta ndalur para se te zhduket edhe vet kete presion eshte zbatimi i "sustes logjike" pra, "barazimi i fushes potenciale", "renies ne toke" dhe personi hidhet nga dritarja apo nga cila do ane qe ia mundeson kete. E gjithe kjo se moment i pallogaritshmerise se mjaftuar te subjektit. Sepse sipas mendimit tim asnje vetevrasje nuk behet me vetedije ose me qellim te paramenduar per finalizim. Eshte absurd dhe i cmendur veprimi i racios, ai per t'i dhene fund presionit te iracionales, nuk e stopon procesin e vet te barazimit te ekuzcionit "renie" por i jep fund fushes potenciale per ta eliminuar shkakun e frikes, pra "lartesine".Eshte nje situate panike shume e ngjashme me ate qe shakton virusi i cartjes (terbimit) i cili permes palces kurrizore arrine te depertoje ne pjese te eperme te trurit te vogel duke perparuar vazhdimisht dhe duke ngazmuar qendrat e frikes se lindur, per cudi ai sulmon pikerisht qendren e pergjegjese te "frikes nga uji" dhe keta ne fazen e fundit te semundjes zakonisht mbyten pikerisht ne uje me nje tmerr te papare! Permes mekanizmit te racios i cili do ti jape fund asaj frike duke u ballafaquar me te pavaresisht se kjo e sjell ne vdekje te sigurt. Frika e tyre nga uji behet aq ekstreme sa qe ata arrij te frikohen per tmerr edhe nga je pike e vetme lageshtie nje strepikjeje me uje...

Prandaj them se keto fobi mund te jene edhe me origjine organike, psikologjike,  virusale, infektive, trumatike, etj.

----------


## edona

baptist, thnx shume

duhet diqka te beje, edhe tash derisa i lexoj pergjigjet me kapluan djerset, te filloj njehere te psikologu pastaj e shoh edhe per vesh,
gjithe te mirat

----------


## Baptist

Te propozoj ta besh kontrollimin e vesheve dhe drejtepeshimit se pari, -qe te mos lodhesh me psikologe nese nuk ka nevoje. 

Pasatj psikologet, sic kam sqaruar siper nuk dijne te ndihmojne edhe aq shume. Te lodhin me thashetheme te kota. Nese eshte per shkaqe te lindura -(sepse fatkeqsisht ti nuk ma dhe asnje pergjegje ne ato qe te kisha pyetur, sepse jam i sigurt se do te mundja te ipja nje ndihmese baze dhe shume te cendrueshme edhe nga ketu); dmth nga mungesa e pervojes me lartesite qysh nga femijeria, eshte gje qe tejkalohet me "ushtrime" te thjeshta te kontrollit, pra hype ne lartesi te vogla dhe e shikon reakcionin tend, pastaj mundohesh ta kontrollosh dhe ta clirosh veten duke e siguruar uni tend se ai eshte ne konrolle dhe se pa dashjen e tij nuk mund te beish poshte e gjera si keto... sukse dhe tejkalim sa me te shpejte te kesj fobije  :buzeqeshje:  jam i sigurte se brenda vitit do t atejkalosh plotesisht qysh tani. Te uroj.

----------


## ibn_halduni

> Ndihme, 
> Udhetoj me aeroplan se paku dy here ne vite edhe super ndihem
> Para nje kohe isha ne Tirane dhe shkuam ne Vodafone- sky tower te pime nga nje kafe, mirpo atje me kapluan djerset, dhe me dukej sikur ne gjdo moment do rezohesha, ato 10 min mu duken 10 vite, kur zbrita ne toke u qetesova,
> Ndersa dje derisa shkova ne nje vizite te nje mike ajo banon ne katin e 11, aq keq u ndjeva perseri mu perserit ajo ndjenje e Tiranes, sa qe ja nisa edhe te kthej , 
> A mund te me ndihmoj dikush nuk e di qpo ndodh me mua, a eshte kjo normale apo qka?
> pls



mundesia me e mire per ta kialuar akrofobine, eshte qe te provon qe te hudhesh ne bazen (pishine) nga shkallet (derrasa qe behet kercimi nga larte) per disa here rresht. 
edhe une e kam pasur kete problem, por dikush ma ka treguar kete zgjidhje, tek une ka funksionu. 

por nuk do te thote te te mbesin ende kujtimet e nga frika, eshte nje raste tek une kur jam ngjitur nje bjeshke e cila kishte nje prerje ekstreme vertikale, sa here qe e kujtoj kete moment me vjen nje trishtim. por nuk kam frike te ngjtem ne banesa te largeta, me heret kisha, por sa e provova hudhjet ne pishine nga largesia e derrases se saj, mu largua.

besoj se do te kesh zgjidhje!
tani nuk kam frike nga lartesia

----------


## KeidiSelmanaj

Akrofobia! Ca tmerri!~ Eshe dicka qe e kane shume, shume njerez, madje edhe kafshet, sidomos macet, pavaresisht se njeriu i eshte krijuar pershtypja se macet mund te bien me kembe edhe nuk mund te ngordhin nga lartesi te medha...shumica e maceve kane akrofobi...edhe shumica e njerezve! Por jashte shtetit, bejne disa seanca per njerezit qe kane fobi, per t'ia "lehtesuar" ate c'ka ata kane! KEto jane perfekte, mgjs nuk funksionojne gjithmone!!!

----------


## Zombi

Ndonje keshille miqesore per Aerophobine- Frike nga fluturimi?

----------


## broken_smile

> Ndonje keshille miqesore per Aerophobine- Frike nga fluturimi?


zakonisht fobite prekin me shume njerezit qe vuajne nga ankthi kronik..duhet gjetur cili eshte shkaktari i ankthit, por ndodh qe nganjehere edhe nese gjendet shkaku, ankthi eshte bere aq shume pjese e jetes sa qe personi e ka shume te veshtire ta perballoje. kjo gjendje pastaj mund te reflektohet ne fobi specifike, si p.sh. aerofobia apo te tjera akoma, ndermjet te cilave objekti apo situata ndaj te cilit/es shfaqet frika eshte i/e ndryshem, por ne thelb vijne te gjitha nga i njejti shqetesim, lidhur me perjetimet e jetes. 
frika duhet perballuar, eshte e vetmja menyre per t'u liruar prej saj... :buzeqeshje:  

te mendosh per gjera te bukura gjate fluturimit, te praktikosh ushtrime per frymemarrjen per te relaksuar nervat, te degjosh muzike...jane gjera qe mund te te ndihmojne, por duhet gjetur nga vjen kjo frike, cili eshte shkaktari i kesaj ndjenje pasigurie. 

une kam nje shoqe qe ka shume frike nga fluturimi, sa here bejme nje udhetim bashke gjate gjithe kohes une i shtrengoj doren ngaqe ajo vertet ndihet shume keq..e kap ankthi qe para se te hipi ne avion, nis te djersise, gati sa nuk i bien te fiket...eshte dicka qe nuk arrij dot ta kontrolloj, thote. dhe as nuk e kupton dot nga se i vjen..duke e pare nga afer si ndihet nje person ne keto situata, e kuptoj mire qe eshte vertet nje gje shume e sikletshme.

----------


## hot_prinz

Broken, ma shterngo edhe mua doren se kam aerofobi.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

he mos u tall  :arushi:

----------


## Zombi

> une kam nje shoqe qe ka shume frike nga fluturimi, sa here bejme nje udhetim bashke gjate gjithe kohes une i shtrengoj doren ngaqe ajo vertet ndihet shume keq..e kap ankthi qe para se te hipi ne avion, nis te djersise, gati sa nuk i bien te fiket...eshte dicka qe nuk arrij dot ta kontrolloj, thote. dhe as nuk e kupton dot nga se i vjen..duke e pare nga afer si ndihet nje person ne keto situata, e kuptoj mire qe eshte vertet nje gje shume e sikletshme.


broken-smile ju falemnderit shume, une kam te njejtat siptome, madje edhe me shume dhe behet fjale per destinacione te shkrurtera. Tani se shpejti jam e detyruar te fluturoj destinacion me te gjate dhe ne asnje forme nuk e bind dot veten. Kam lexuar e  lexuar per kete teme, por mua me duhen keshilla praktike prej dikujt qe e ka perjetuar dhe e ka tejkaluar kete mankth!

----------


## broken_smile

> broken-smile ju falemnderit shume, une kam te njejtat siptome, madje edhe me shume dhe behet fjale per destinacione te shkrurtera. Tani se shpejti jam e detyruar te fluturoj destinacion me te gjate dhe ne asnje forme nuk e bind dot veten. Kam lexuar e  lexuar per kete teme, por mua me duhen keshilla praktike prej dikujt qe e ka perjetuar dhe e ka tejkaluar kete mankth!


ndoshta mund te te ndihmoje nje konsult me nje specialist e disa seanca "cognitive behavioral therapy", meqe e ke kaq te theksuar  :buzeqeshje: 

por kujdes ne ato qe lexon, e rendesishme eshte te mos marresh asnjehere ilace si benzodiazepina pa keshillen e nje mjeku specialist, sepse ndodh qe krijojne efekt te kundert, ne vend te te qetesojne.

----------


## hot_prinz

Broken spo bej shaka,
heren e fundit kur fluturova, i thashe stuardeses a me mban ne preher se kam frike t'fluturoj.  :i hutuar:

----------


## broken_smile

> Broken spo bej shaka,
> heren e fundit kur fluturova, i thashe stuardeses a me mban ne preher se kam frike t'fluturoj.


epo ja, ke ardh ne vendin e duhur ketu per keshilla  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

> Broken spo bej shaka,
> heren e fundit kur fluturova, i thashe stuardeses a me mban ne preher se kam frike t'fluturoj.


ahahhaha sa kam qesh hot sbesoj te kesh patur frike me
E mbeshtete Koken??

----------

